# Suppliers of candle molds.



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

First welcome to beesource :thumbsup:

Most or a lot of the beekeeping suppliers here in the States sell molds.

I like to make my own molds out of silicone rubber that way I have candles that no else has.


----------



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

I use Mann Lake for most of my candle molds they give guides for wick sizes with each mold. Have fun making candles.

Jeff


----------

